# Gold Diggers



## Sarn Darkholm (Jul 24, 2008)

So I saw this comic series in a comic shop while visiting my mate at his house, with furry cat girls (not Felicia or neko type, but the way people in the fandom draw cat women)  I was thinking about getting the series after I move down there, and I just wanted to know your thoughts on the series.  Would it be worth getting, and also are there any other mainstream furry comics?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 24, 2008)

Biggest and longest-running furry comics are Usagi Yojimbo and Furrlough.


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Jul 24, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Biggest and longest-running furry comics are Usagi Yojimbo and Furrlough.



I remember Usagi Yojimbo, he is what converted me to furryism when I first saw him on Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (the first cartoon version)  I always thought he was hot.

Never heard of Furrlough, is it good.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 24, 2008)

Sarn Darkholm said:


> I remember Usagi Yojimbo, he is what converted me to furryism when I first saw him on Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (the first cartoon version)  I always thought he was hot.
> 
> Never heard of Furrlough, is it good.



Furrlough is the longest-running anthro anthology comic, and so it goes through good-and-bad stretches when it comes to the various stories. The most popular are "Tall Tales" (finished), "Heebas" (finished), "Ebin & May" (on-going), "Whomper" (ongoing, though about to end), and a few others. I recommend at least checking it out. You can find cheap copies on eBay. (The editor-in-chief at Radio Comix, publisher of Furrlough, tends to have issues of Furrlough for sale on eBay)


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Jul 24, 2008)

cool, i will have to check it out.  My mate has a comic shop close by to where he lives, I will see if they can order it for me.


----------



## RabbitValley (Aug 8, 2008)

I have literally thousands of these books in stock, some going back to near the beginning.  
	
	



```
http://www.rabbitvalley.com/department_2969_0_0.html
```
  - Hit that directory to get the full list of Furrlough titles available.

I also have Gold Digger, though not as popular as it used to be.  Lots of these are collected in paperbacks - 
	
	



```
http://www.rabbitvalley.com/department_1025_0_0.html
```


----------

